
Show HN: Looma – swipe to make personalized meal plans - somewhat_stoic
https://livelooma.com
======
somewhat_stoic
Hi HN,

I'm Kyle, co-founder of Looma
([https://livelooma.com](https://livelooma.com)), a swipeable meal planning
app coming soon to iPhone. We want to spark inspiration by finding intriguing
new recipes, reduce the hustle and bustle that comes with cooking and
shopping, and help people make healthier decisions with automatic nutrition
tracking.

Looma helps you stay nourished by keeping your goals in mind, personalizing to
your taste, and customizing the nutrition specifics to you. With just a swipe,
you can schedule the recipes you please. The app works with you by tracking
your nutrition automatically, providing ready-made shopping lists, and showing
recipe directions to prepare a limitless variety of healthy meals aligned to
your lifestyle and goals. It's like recipe pinning and calorie counting in one
place.

Our biggest focus is the usability of our app and the end-to-end user
experience. Please post your feedback and visit
[https://livelooma.com](https://livelooma.com) if you're interested in joining
the pre-release on Indiegogo coming up this January.

Regards, Kyle

